# Hey guys...



## Mindweaver (Oct 15, 2012)

I have some sad news today... Hospice was called Saturday to take my Step Dad, because his legs and stomach swelled so much we were worried it would start to fill his lungs.. They were packing his legs in ice to help the swelling.. My sister brought more ice Saturday morning before Hospice was called, and she told me she had never heard any one scream like that before...  Liver Cancer finally took my Step Dad yesterday(_Sunday 10/14/12_)....  It was a long hard battle...  

I've not started up my gpu's to crunch... Mainly because I've enjoyed seeing all the movement for pie, but I'm going to flip the switch today, and give my electrical breakers hell!


----------



## Norton (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear that man  

He's in a better place now free from the pain of this life and full of the love he shared with all of those he loved around him.

On the other note- Time to *Kick the Tires *and *Light the Fires!!!*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your loss man. And as Norton said he is in a better place and no longer living in pain.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 15, 2012)

Hang in there, Feller, and try to be strong for the rest of your family.  God bless.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 15, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I have some sad news today... Hospice was called Saturday to take my Step Dad, because his legs and stomach swelled so much we were worried it would start to fill his lungs.. They were packing his legs in ice to help the swelling.. My sister brought more ice Saturday morning before Hospice was called, and she told me she had never heard any one scream like that before...  Liver Cancer finally took my Step Dad yesterday(_Sunday 10/14/12_)....  It was a long hard battle...
> 
> I've not started up my gpu's to crunch... Mainly because I've enjoyed seeing all the movement for pie, but I'm going to flip the switch today, and give my electrical breakers hell!



I don't accept this news on a Monday morning. :shadedshu Take care man.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 15, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I have some sad news today... Hospice was called Saturday to take my Step Dad, because his legs and stomach swelled so much we were worried it would start to fill his lungs.. They were packing his legs in ice to help the swelling.. My sister brought more ice Saturday morning before Hospice was called, and she told me she had never heard any one scream like that before...  Liver Cancer finally took my Step Dad yesterday(_Sunday 10/14/12_)....  It was a long hard battle...
> 
> I've not started up my gpu's to crunch... Mainly because I've enjoyed seeing all the movement for pie, but I'm going to flip the switch today, and give my electrical breakers hell!



You have dedictated a lot of time and money into fighting cancer through crunching and folding. I am sorry to hear about your loss. Hopefully one day all your (and our team's) efforts will help people from having to suffer the same losses.
I was wondering when you were going to start using your GPU's. I noticed that your PPD hadn't increased yet.
Crunch on brother


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2012)

Mindweaver, I'm really sorry to hear about that.  Cancer is a terrible, terrible thing, and it's awful that people have to suffer through it.  I wish you and your family the best, and if there is any way that the team can help, please let us know.  

I'm sure your step Dad was a great man and is in a better place now


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 15, 2012)

Mind, I am very sorry to hear this. As others have said, he is in a much better place now and free of the problems of this world. Hang in there my friend and know that the "DC work" that you do will ultimately prevail in this battle against diseases and cancer. Crunch on my friend!!!!!!


----------



## erixx (Oct 15, 2012)

I say farewell to him and wish the best to you and family. :-(


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 15, 2012)

Best wishes dude.  It's never easy, and as everyone says, he's in a better place, maybe even better than any of us can imagine... read this:  http://www.thedailybeast.com/newswe...a-doctor-s-experience-with-the-afterlife.html


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 15, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss MW! 

My wifes grandfather has Congestive Heart Failure and his legs are swelling and lungs are filling up with fluid. He does not have much longer and we have been really upset about it for a while now so I can relate to how you are feeling.

Stay in good spirits!


----------



## qubit (Oct 15, 2012)

Damn, I'm really sorry for your loss, man.  I can especially imagine what the scream was like, which feels very distressing indeed.

At least he's not suffering now. Rest in peace.

Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 15, 2012)

My condolences brother, I lost my father last month to Lung Cancer so I know how it feels.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you guys, your kind words mean a lot to me. It's really hard for me to talk about it. Cancer has really affected me through out the years.. I've not talked a lot about why I crunch so hard.. and only shared with a few.. Buck, chicken, and Mussels about the loss of my mother in 2001, but today is a good day to share with the rest of my team. I'll not go into detail, because I don't think I can handle it now. I don't know how much faith I have in the next life, but it does help me to think that he is with my Mother now. 

I've crunched under other names/teams in the past, but nothing serious until 2009 when my step Mother was diagnosed with lung cancer. I searched for something I could do to help. That's when I found Fold@TPU.. I always use to come to TPU in the past, but never more then to read. That's when I created a user name for myself to fold and then later to crunch. My step mother has been cleared of cancer since mid 2010. 

Thank you guys again for your support!


----------



## trickson (Oct 15, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I have some sad news today... Hospice was called Saturday to take my Step Dad, because his legs and stomach swelled so much we were worried it would start to fill his lungs.. They were packing his legs in ice to help the swelling.. My sister brought more ice Saturday morning before Hospice was called, and she told me she had never heard any one scream like that before...  Liver Cancer finally took my Step Dad yesterday(_Sunday 10/14/12_)....  It was a long hard battle...
> 
> I've not started up my gpu's to crunch... Mainly because I've enjoyed seeing all the movement for pie, but I'm going to flip the switch today, and give my electrical breakers hell!



So sorry to hear this. I can not even imagine what you are going though. My Prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 15, 2012)

Your ability to kick ass right after such a setback inspires me.


----------



## KieX (Oct 15, 2012)

I am truly sorry to hear this, you have my condolences. In the 3 or so years I've been here at TPU I've seen that you've already shared a few sad events. But as others have said, they will surely be in a better place without suffering now.

You've come a long way through life's curballs and remain a truly precious person in this community. Stay strong Mind, we are here if you need. You remain a great inspiration in my eyes.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Thank you guys, your kind words mean a lot to me. It's really hard for me to talk about it. Cancer has really affected me through out the years.. I've not talked a lot about why I crunch so hard.. and only shared with a few.. Buck, chicken, and Mussels about the loss of my mother in 2001, but today is a good day to share with the rest of my team. I'll not go into detail, because I don't think I can handle it now. I don't know how much faith I have in the next life, but it does help me to think that he is with my Mother now.
> 
> I've crunched under other names/teams in the past, but nothing serious until 2009 when my step Mother was diagnosed with lung cancer. I searched for something I could do to help. That's when I found Fold@TPU.. I always use to come to TPU in the past, but never more then to read. That's when I created a user name for myself to fold and then later to crunch. My step mother has been cleared of cancer since mid 2010.
> 
> Thank you guys again for your support!



Thank you for taking the time in this very sad day to let us know.  I know that different people crunch for different reasons, but it really shows love when people take up crunching for reasons like this.  I'm really sorry that you've lost your mother and step Dad to cancer now 

I wish your step Mother the best of luck in her battle against cancer in the future


----------



## hat (Oct 15, 2012)

Hm, a little motivation to install the GTX260 in the second machine you say? Very well.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 15, 2012)

Really sorry Mindweaver. I lost my Grandfather to Alzphimers about 1 1/2 years ago after personally staying with him and taking care of him the last two years, so I know how it feels. Just know he is in a better place and there's no more pain for him.


----------



## da_vid (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear this my Prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## hat (Oct 15, 2012)

After a quick cleanup (this case just doesn't get dusty like my other one, I don't understand it) the GTX260 is in. Now I'm working on uninstalling the drivers from the x800 that was in there and getting the Nvidia drivers in.

GTX260 up and running, looks like it already found a GPU unit to work on.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 15, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you Mindweaver


----------



## Kreij (Oct 15, 2012)

My condolences and prayers are with you and your family, MW. God bless you all.
If you ever need anything, you know where to find me.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your loss Mindweaver.  Much love to you and your family.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn it MW!!!!!!! I am very sad that this happened however as most have already stated; he is no longer suffering from the pain and anguish that engulfed his life! 

God bless him and God speed!!!!!!!! 

These types of tragedies make me realize more than ever why we crunch. Hopefully we will be a small help in curing this terrible illness. 

Keep your chin up my friend and crunch on!

Dano


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Crunching/Folding is the best way to remember your Step Father, youre doing this in his memory now. So Kick some ass at it. The More Crunching/FOlding done the closer we get to better treatments for major diseases


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks guys again! Oh and guys I flipped the switch to run GPU's yesterday... and I've been working my ass off getting everything back up... hehehe It flipped breakers, and UPS's.. I had one of my athlon II x4's system files to get corrupted, but nothing a check disk didn't fix. As of now all of my crunchers are crunching strong and everything is holding. 

This has also helped to take things off my mind. I'm just staying strong for my family and I couldn't do it with out the help of my wife, family and friends and of course my TPU team! 

On a side note.. How do I tell if I've got a GPU WU?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks guys again! Oh and guys I flipped the switch to run GPU's yesterday... and I've been working my ass off getting everything back up... hehehe It flipped breakers, and UPS's.. I had one of my athlon II x4's system files to get corrupted, but nothing a check disk didn't fix. As of now all of my crunchers are crunching strong and everything is holding.
> 
> This has also helped to take things off my mind. I'm just staying strong for my family and I couldn't do it with out the help of my wife, family and friends and of course my TPU team!
> 
> On a side note.. How do I tell if I've got a GPU WU?



In BOINC it will say "Running (1 CPUs + 1 NVIDIA GPU)" for nVidia and presumably something similar for ATI.  That and you can check and see if under the Application column it says "Help Conquer Cancer GPU" or something to that effect.  You have to enable GPU computing in BOINC, which may require updating to a newer version (or doing a non-service install, depending on how you installed it).


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> In BOINC it will say "Running (1 CPUs + 1 NVIDIA GPU)" for nVidia and presumably something similar for ATI.  That and you can check and see if under the Application column it says "Help Conquer Cancer GPU" or something to that effect.  You have to enable GPU computing in BOINC, which may require updating to a newer version (or doing a non-service install, depending on how you installed it).



I can't install this as a service?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 16, 2012)

im sorry to hear that man


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I can't install this as a service?



As it says in the BOINC installer, if you're running Windows Vista or later, a service install blocks access to the GPUs


----------



## hat (Oct 16, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks guys again! Oh and guys I flipped the switch to run GPU's yesterday... and I've been working my ass off getting everything back up... hehehe It flipped breakers, and UPS's.. I had one of my athlon II x4's system files to get corrupted, but nothing a check disk didn't fix. As of now all of my crunchers are crunching strong and everything is holding.
> 
> This has also helped to take things off my mind. I'm just staying strong for my family and I couldn't do it with out the help of my wife, family and friends and of course my TPU team!
> 
> On a side note.. How do I tell if I've got a GPU WU?



You could always look at your GPU usage with GPU-Z or something similar. Also, you could pay attention to the progress and time elapsed of your work units. If you see one that's like 40% done in only 2 minutes, you've got a GPU unit. It will also say something about Nvidia/ATI GPU in the little info window that pops up when you mouse over the GPU unit.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 16, 2012)

Yepper I've been watching GPU-Z and it didn't seem like it was working, but I've uninstalled it as a service on my i7 970 w/ GTX480 and it's working now. I never installed it as a service on my i7 2600k w/GTX570 gaming rig so it already has some running. Now I'll uninstall it as a services on my i5 2500k w/ GTX470. I have a 8800gs in my other 2500k but I don't think it's strong enough I'll install my HD5850 in it tomorrow. Also I have a couple of gt240's in one my i3's and a E8400 rig.. Hopefully they are strong enough.. hehehe My Q9550 w/ GTX285 should be picking up GPU WU now as well.  I'll Keep you guys posted in the regular thread.  Thanks again Guys!

*[EDIT] It's taking my GTX480 around 3 mins to complete a WU. *


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Yepper I've been watching GPU-Z and it didn't seem like it was working, but I've uninstalled it as a service on my i7 970 w/ GTX480 and it's working now. I never installed it as a service on my i7 2600k w/GTX570 gaming rig so it already has some running. Now I'll uninstall it as a services on my i5 2500k w/ GTX470. I have a 8800gs in my other 2500k but I don't think it's strong enough I'll install my HD5850 in it tomorrow. Also I have a couple of gt240's in one my i3's and a E8400 rig.. Hopefully they are strong enough.. hehehe My Q9550 w/ GTX285 should be picking up GPU WU now as well.  I'll Keep you guys posted in the regular thread.  Thanks again Guys!



WCG won't give GPU WUs to 8800GS cards.  I'm not sure about the GT240, but I'd expect the same thing--no WCG GPU WUs.  The GTX285 should get them, however


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 16, 2012)

Well that's odd now.. I'm wondering what was the fault of all my power issues yesterday.. I guess I'll chalk it up as power gremlins..


----------



## HammerON (Oct 16, 2012)

Glad to hear you are up and crunching with your GPU's



Mindweaver said:


> It's taking my GTX480 around 3 mins to complete a WU.


That is how long it is taking my GTX 580's as well.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 16, 2012)

My thoughts go out to you and your family, I know only too well what pain you must be going through, although at my age it's inevitable sadly that those close to you start leaving you.

My Mother in Law was diagnosed with Bladder cancer yesterday, she is coming to Florida with us all next week, when we get back she starts high dose Chemo and I am going to upgrade my rig to an i5 Ivybridge/GTX 660Ti and then I will start contributing towards a cure for this evil disease, Cancer has not touched my family before.... lots of other stuff has so perhaps this is the  I needed to do something useful....


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 16, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Glad to hear you are up and crunching with your GPU's
> 
> 
> That is how long it is taking my GTX 580's as well.



Nice man! 



Tatty_One said:


> My thoughts go out to you and your family, I know only too well what pain you must be going through, although at my age it's inevitable sadly that those close to you start leaving you.
> 
> My Mother in Law was diagnosed with Bladder cancer yesterday, she is coming to Florida with us all next week, when we get back she starts high dose Chemo and I am going to upgrade my rig to an i5 Ivybridge/GTX 660Ti and then I will start contributing towards a cure for this evil disease, Cancer has not touched my family before.... lots of other stuff has so perhaps this is the  I needed to do something useful....



I'm sorry to hear that about your Mother in Law hopefully they can remove all of it. I made another thread a few months ago about my best friend growing up was diagnosed with Bladder cancer... Luckoly they were able to remove all of the cancer with surgery and Chemo. But bad news hit friday when I was told they found 2 more spots.. So, he is waiting for the test results to tell if they are cancer. I pray they are not. I'll update his thread when I hear any news. Thanks for sharing Tatty! and that i5 Ivybridge/GTX 660Ti will kick some ass!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2012)

Yhpm


----------

